

Y Combinator hires first black partner to recruit more minorities - mikeleeorg
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2014/12/03/y-combinator-michael-seibel-minorities-silicon-valley-high-tech/19805087/

======
OscarPedroso
thanks for posting. Will definitely be reaching out to Michael!

